# 16ft 1960's Wards Sea King Runabout



## walleye88 (Jan 11, 2015)

Hey guys Im new to the sight and have loved all the awesome mods people have been doing! Iv been looking for a solid aluminum boat to work on for a while now i was thinking more of a 14ft deep v but i just found a 16ft aluminum runabout on craigslist with a 75 hp 1976 Evenrude i paid $350 for boat motor and trailer! Ill keep everybody updated on the project!


----------



## walleye88 (Jan 11, 2015)

I have no Idea why there is a second image posted upside down. #-o


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Jan 11, 2015)

Nice looking set up even upside down.


----------



## walleye88 (Jan 11, 2015)

Put some solid work into the boat today and made some progress but i ran into two problems. The first problem was i Pulled the gas tank and it had a few pin rust holes in it the second problem was it has this weird like double pully system to connect the motor to the steering wheel... :shock: I have no idea what kind of kit or setup i need to get to replace the old rusted wires. If anybody has any information on it that would be greatly appreciated!! Other than that boat is in great condition and so is trailer and motor! Still cant believe i only paid $350 for it!


----------



## walleye88 (Jan 11, 2015)

Also how should i go about striping the paint off the hull? Any advice helps thx!


----------



## BassFishVA (Jan 12, 2015)

What a nice looking rig you got there and what an even better price! As far as stripping the hull angle grinder with a cup brush would work well, that is what I am currently using to strip mine. I am thinking about picking up some citri-strip from the store and trying that. As far as the motor pulleys I have no clue but there are plenty that will chime in. Good luck and make sure to post lots of pics. I plan on using the citri-strip this weekend so I will let you know how it works.


----------



## walleye88 (Jan 12, 2015)

Hey thanks! Ill have to break out the grinder this weekend and i'm interested on seeing how that Citri-Strip works! Let me know how it works :-D


----------



## OutrageGIS (Jan 17, 2015)

Great starting point! I would look into a new, modern teleflex steering system and a plastic gas tank for starters. If you are going to just remove the loose paint and repaint, I would suggest using the wire wheel method, but if you want to strip it clean look into the citrus stripper. Also look at your control box, cables and wires - they likely need some attention as well.


----------



## walleye88 (Jan 17, 2015)

That sounds good! Do you just mean a wire wheel on an angle grinder? And what kind of Teleflex steering system do you think i will need?


----------



## walleye88 (Jan 17, 2015)

Put in some solid work today with the wire wheel on the trailer but I started trying to strip the paint on the boat with citristrip...
At first i thought it was going to work great! then after 3hr of waiting it only took one layer of paint off and was very messy #-o 
so i put another layer on and took of one more layer of paint... i put on one last coat and am leaving it overnight! Hopefully it gets the rest off these photos are after the first coat came off! The citristrip did well on the top of the boat but the paint on the sides wasn't even touched.... Any recommendations on what i should do? Also i want to re paint the bottom of the inside of the boat! Has anybody ever coated the inside in truck bed liner? Thx for all the help!


----------



## OutrageGIS (Jan 17, 2015)

Try putting a sheet of plastic on top of the stripper to allow it to work a few hours without drying out. I was referring to an angle grinder with wire wheel, works good to remove the top loose layers of paint. The teleflex is a jacketed single push/pull cable system instead of two open cables on pulleys. The key is measuring right since the length cannot be changed. Lots of info on the web about how to measure and install


----------



## walleye88 (Jan 17, 2015)

Sweet thanks! Ill try that! Let you know how it all works!


----------



## Y_J (Jan 18, 2015)

walleye88 said:


> Also i want to re paint the bottom of the inside of the boat! Has anybody ever coated the inside in truck bed liner? Thx for all the help!


I just recently sprayed the inside bottom (below the floor line) with Automotive rubberized Undercoating. The same stuff that you car under carriage is sprayed with. My 12' boat needed 3 cans that I picked up at Walmart. So far, so good. Helps seal and quieten the bottom.


----------



## walleye88 (Jan 19, 2015)

Got more work done today! second coat of citristrip cleaned off the top of the boat and i finally got the motor off the boat and boat off the trailer! Then (with lots of help) got the boat flipped over and man was it heavy anyway we put a coat of citristrip all over the bottom of the boat and im going to let it sit over night and strip it in the am! Only problem i found today is i think im going to have to get a whole new throttle mecanism for the motor and i have no idea how much that will cost......  And i have to get a new gas tank #-o but i sold my old boat for $700 so that should help ease the sting... Any ideas on what to do about the trottle or gas tank? 
the motor is a 1976 75hp evenrude electric start!!! Thx ill keep posting updates!


----------



## OutrageGIS (Jan 19, 2015)

By throttle unit do you mean the control box or carb? If you need a new control box try ebay or craigslist or post a want ad here. I had to run/splice new wires into my 68 mercontrol box and lube the cables. You may need new cables if they are frozen in their housings, if you need new the length is critical, if you are changing the layout of the boat you may want to run them in a different path. 
If you mean the carb usually just a disassembly and clean out will get you running, If she sat with fuel the jet(s) will be clogged, also look at the fuel pump, thin rubber membranes don't like to sit for years in gummy fuel.


----------



## walleye88 (Jan 19, 2015)

Would this be a good paint to paint the top of my boat with after i spray it with self etching automotive primer?
https://www.homedepot.com/p/Rust-Oleum-Specialty-12-oz-International-Red-Gloss-Farm-Equipment-Spray-Paint-6-Pack-7466830/202436620?MERCH=REC-_-NavPLPHorizontal1_rr-_-NA-_-202436620-_-N


----------



## walleye88 (Jan 20, 2015)

So i just had a sudden change of plans! I have access to a paint gun and a air compressor so i want to paint the boat like that i know it will cost more but itll be worth it... :lol: only problem.... never used a paint gun before so when it comes to mixing thiner, paint, primer, and like hardener i have no idea what to do... #-o I have a $120 pain budget for the boat and i want to paint it a dark glossy cabelas green. If anybody can help me with mixtures or Just let me know what paint to use or better yet mixtures an everything that would be gteatly appreciated!!!! PLEASEEE HELPPP haha [-o<


----------



## OutrageGIS (Jan 24, 2015)

I really like the enamel paints that Tractor Supply sells for tractors and implements. They also sell thinner and hardener (isocyanate) by the same brand. You will need to cut the well mixed paint with 20-30 percent thinner in order for it to spray properly, experiment until you like the pattern from the spray gun. The hardener will have instructions, seems like it was about 10 percent of volume when I did my boat. More hardener will make it set up faster but it also makes it brittle which is a problem on a flexible material like aluminum (stress cracks). Not using any hardener will make it take a few weeks to cure completely during which time the paint will be soft and vulnerable to being dissolved by spilled fuel. You can buy two or more colors and mix them if you don't find one you like. Be sure it is at least 75 degrees temp when you spray and won't get too cool at night, cool temps will make the paint spray badly and cure slowly.


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Jan 24, 2015)

If you spray and use the hardener you will need the proper personal safety equipment.


----------



## walleye88 (Jan 25, 2015)

So i got lots of work done on the boat today! To start put another coat of citristrip on the boat scraped it off and buffed it with an old dish tag. Worked pretty well just a lot of elbow grease. Next i started working on the gastank it had a lot of old rust in it and had some pin sized rust holes in it but its a cool old gas tank and is built perfectly for the boat so i decided to try to save it instead of get a plastic one! So i filled the 18 gal gas tank with vinegar and baking soda and am letting it eat some of the rust if that works ill weld the holes and re paint! i had to tape over the holes so it would hold the vinegar but it all seemed to work so ill let everybody know! Only thing i need some advice on is when i stripped the paint most of the aluminum was nice and shiny but there were some weathered areas is there anyway i can polish it and make it nice and shiny again?


----------



## walleye88 (Jan 29, 2015)

Hey guys i know i have an aircompressor and a air gun but i cant decide if i still want to paint the boat with the paint gun and deal with the hardener and all that or just use this to paint the top of my boat with after i spray it with self etching automotive primer.
https://www.homedepot.com/p/Rust-Oleum-S ... 436620-_-N
What should i do????? :roll:


----------



## walleye88 (Jan 29, 2015)

sorry other link didnt work #-o 
https://www.homedepot.com/p/Rust-Oleum-Specialty-12-oz-International-Red-Gloss-Farm-Equipment-Spray-Paint-6-Pack-7466830/202436620?MERCH=REC-_-NavPLPHorizontal1_rr-_-NA-_-202436620-_-N


----------



## walleye88 (Feb 11, 2015)

Hey guys so its been a while since my last update and I have good news and bad news! Good news the boat is looking great and the hull is solid as a rock! I also recently finished refurbishing the trailer and its looking great!! Shinny and black! The bad news is also good news tho... so one day I was driving around saw a boat and a for sale sign. I stopped and talked to the guy about it and he shot me an offer I couldn't refuse.... It was a 1981 16' Thundercraft tri hull. With a walk through window fishing seats and a running tuned up motor and two new 12v marine batteries. Only thing that was needed was some cosmetic stuff like I have to re carpet it. I got the whole thing trailer and all for $1000... Soooo... Now i have to sell my other project witch is a shame.  But the money will be put towards the new boat! So if anybody is looking for a 16' aluminum boat with a totally refinished trailer ill give them a smokin deal on it!! Just pay me for the trailer,paint, and boat and its all yours i'm thinking $800 for the full thing! =D> 
Anyway I love this sight all the help has been wonderful and although the whole sight is for Tin boats I still will be asking for advice on my other project! Thank you all for all the help!!! Ill keep things updated! let me know if anybody is interested in the 16 footer!!! 
-Tight lines -Walleye88


----------

